# Hot Fuschia Lips



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ladies, PLZ tell me if the Hot Pink Lips are a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  OR   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My DH says Yeah...But I don't think he ever looked up from playing the guitar when he said it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face: MSF Warmed, BB Golden/
Eyes: Patina, Bronzed, Brun & Shroom, Feline e/l & NYX Doll Eye Mascara
Lips: Magenta l/l, Show Orchid l/s


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh hell YES!  

Absolutely wonderful - that lip colour suits you perfectly. I love this look!  And this lip would work equally well with a dramatic lined retro sort of eye as well.

Fabulous.  And you are so gorgeous. I love me some Tish!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 4, 2008)

THUMBS UP for sure!  You look great, tish!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2008)

It's defiantly a "Yes" from me.  That looks awesome.  You paired it perfectly with some gorgeous e/s colors.  You look absolutely amazing.


----------



## LP_x (Oct 4, 2008)

Definitely a yes! You look fantastic!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 4, 2008)

Two thumbs WAY up.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 4, 2008)

Totally suits you... Really sexy looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Love the hair too


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 4, 2008)

GIRL, I LOVE PINK

AND I LOVE HOT PINK LIPS EVEN MORE!!

I just added snow orchid to my shopping list!! Seeing this makes me want it more! 

I love it! Very pretty!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 4, 2008)

That color looks HOT on you!! It's kind of Rihanna-esque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look so pretty!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

Very pretty! I _love _hot pink lips! It seems like no one ever does them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw your eyeshadow is HOT!


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)

bold colors for your lips forever, tish! DH will have to deal with the lipstick all over his face, 'cos you look fabulous in fuschia! 

with your beautiful eyes, the strong lip color only makes you hotter.


----------



## red (Oct 4, 2008)

Hot


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 4, 2008)

work it girl!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

DAMN, that's hot!!!


----------



## metalkitty (Oct 4, 2008)

C'mon, you KNOW you look awesome! I'm starting to like pinks more too, not sure if I could pull off Show Orchid though. You make it look easy though!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_C'mon, you KNOW you look awesome! I'm starting to like pinks more too, not sure if I could pull off Show Orchid though. You make it look easy though!_

 
It's such a bold color I didn't think I would..I think you would look great


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Oh hell YES! 

Absolutely wonderful - that lip colour suits you perfectly. I love this look! And this lip would work equally well with a dramatic lined retro sort of eye as well.

Fabulous. And you are so gorgeous. I love me some Tish!_

 
I love you back gorgeous lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! And you know it !!! Thanks!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_THUMBS UP for sure! You look great, tish!_

 
Thanks Lizzie Girl!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_It's defiantly a "Yes" from me. That looks awesome. You paired it perfectly with some gorgeous e/s colors. You look absolutely amazing._

 
Thank you...haven't gotten quite as bold with the eyes yet

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Two thumbs WAY up._

 
OMG Shimmer from you that's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!! Your looks are always so perfect!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Totally suits you... Really sexy looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Love the hair too_

 
Not the weekend fluff tail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks girl


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 4, 2008)

On you they are H-O-T!  I love the whole look and the lipstick just lights up your face!  So pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_GIRL, I LOVE PINK

AND I LOVE HOT PINK LIPS EVEN MORE!!

I just added snow orchid to my shopping list!! Seeing this makes me want it more! 

I love it! Very pretty!_

 
We are about the same complexion so I know you will look super HOTT as always!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_That color looks HOT on you!! It's kind of Rihanna-esque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Rihanna's lips is the look I copied when I first bought this color !! Thank U 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_





bold colors for your lips forever, tish! DH will have to deal with the lipstick all over his face, 'cos you look fabulous in fuschia! 

with your beautiful eyes, the strong lip color only makes you hotter._

 
Thank you gorgeous lady!! Luv Ya!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_DAMN, that's hot!!!_

 





 Thanks lady!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_C'mon, you KNOW you look awesome! I'm starting to like pinks more too, not sure if I could pull off Show Orchid though. You make it look easy though!_

 
You know what's funny...after I took the pictures I wiped it off before I went out ...I wanted to wait until I got back to see what you guys thought...so I haven't been seen in public yet wearing it.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks !!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## patatafrita (Oct 4, 2008)

this is a big Yes for the pink lips!


----------



## yoyie (Oct 4, 2008)

I think they're hot!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

Get out there in the world and ROCK THIS LIP.

You own this hotness, this is way too good to keep just at home.  

I'll do the yellow eyes out if you do the hot pink lip out - do we have a deal?

xo


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Get out there in the world and ROCK THIS LIP.

You own this hotness, this is way too good to keep just at home. 

I'll do the yellow eyes out if you do the hot pink lip out - do we have a deal?

xo_

 
DONE DEAL!!!! My husband is taking me out to dinner tomorrow so I will wear the hot pink lips...But you have to wear the yellow lids often!! They are GORG on you!!!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 4, 2008)

That color suits you!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 4, 2008)

You look HOT girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think those bold fuschia lips are definitely gorgeous on you and show off your awesome features!


----------



## Brie (Oct 4, 2008)

I absolutely love the fuchsia lips!!!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 4, 2008)

Super hot!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 4, 2008)

Tish that's HAWT!!! See now you don't need Girl About Town.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 4, 2008)

That's definitely a thumbs up, or two!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Tish that's HAWT!!! See now you don't need Girl About Town. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just can't get it to work...That is why you have to get a cam so you can show me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks gurl!!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

I LOVE the lips!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_You look HOT girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think those bold fuschia lips are definitely gorgeous on you and show off your awesome features!_

 
Thanks Brit!! You know I am missing your face on this place!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I absolutely love the fuchsia lips!!!_

 





 Thank you!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocobon* 

 
_Super hot!_

 





 Yeah baby!! I'm wearing this to bed tonite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_That's definitely a thumbs up, or two! _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I LOVE the lips!_

 
Thanks so much ladies!! I can't wait to wear this out tomorrow.


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 4, 2008)

very much yes. it suits you very well.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## kera484 (Oct 5, 2008)

The hot pink lips look great on you!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Oct 5, 2008)

i looove me some hot pink lips!! it looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oooh!  I really want to try this!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 5, 2008)

I am with everyone else...def a big old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink lips look amazing on you.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2008)

You are rocking the hot pink lips!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 31, 2009)

oh thats fierce!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes! Hot! Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You rock this lipcolor!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 31, 2009)

You look HOT girl!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 31, 2009)

Tish this is hot hot hot!!love it!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 31, 2009)

you look lovely it goes!!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 31, 2009)

i love it. i would wear this for a night out 4 sure.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 31, 2009)

they wouldn't necessarily look good on someone else, but they look AMAZING on you!


----------



## macfabulous (Jan 31, 2009)

im def feelin that lip colour. looks great on u girl


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 31, 2009)

hot!!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 31, 2009)

you rock it , girl! I think fuchsia lips look good on woc like us!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 31, 2009)

i so wish i could get away with wearing that color. you look gorgeous in it!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Jan 31, 2009)

Most definitely a YES! Those lips look fabulous on you! They pop your eyes and look fantastic. What goooorgeous lips!


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 31, 2009)

HOLY HOTNESSS im gonna rape your lips you look so good in it i think i have to buy this ASAP <3


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 31, 2009)

Off course those lips are a yes!!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 31, 2009)

reminds me of the pro color violetta. Nice.


----------



## mochabean (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that color looks good on you! You definitely pull that look off. Thanks for sharing. Not too many people with darker skin tones usually show off their fuschia lips here on Specktra. So thanks for sharing!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Jan 31, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## rbella (Feb 1, 2009)

I really like it.  Your e/s looks really good!


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 1, 2009)

I adore it! You look gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 1, 2009)

That looks smokin' hot!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Feb 2, 2009)

Two thumbs WAY up!!! cute look!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 2, 2009)

show orchid looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## BestRx (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a perfect pink lip. Nice!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome lip color!!!


----------



## Arshia (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yess!!
U Look So Fierceeeee!


----------



## singrsling (Aug 10, 2009)

you are beyond gorgeous - better than a movie star. And a def YES on fuschia lips!


----------



## Brie (Aug 10, 2009)

Definitely YES!!!

Looks fabulous


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 10, 2009)

you're gorgeous, tish!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, you are so pretty and that lipstick is great on you.


----------



## gracetre123 (Aug 10, 2009)

I like it a lot!!! so


----------



## moopoint (Aug 10, 2009)

Thumbs up!


----------



## amrogers78 (Aug 10, 2009)

To put it simply - LOVE!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 10, 2009)

FABOOSH!!! This color is HOTTTTTTTT


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

looooove it.
it actually suits you so well.


----------



## Ebbychina (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, this is the way Show Orchid should look! Compliments you beautifully!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks ladies...this fotd is so old...In all honesty...I haven't worn Show Orchid since this photo...I'm kinda bright lip shy....


----------



## Laurie (Aug 10, 2009)

Love it! And I know the lips were the focus here, but love the eyes too!


----------



## amyzon (Aug 10, 2009)

HotNESS!  You rock that girl!


----------



## A Ro (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_My DH says Yeah...But I don't think he ever looked up from playing the guitar when he said it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL! Men
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definite





. Work it!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mevish (Aug 11, 2009)

I love show Show Orchid it rocks


----------

